

Ask HN: is there an equivalent of imgur for mp3s? - sroerick

I'm trying to embed mp3s on an app that I am building and I'm wondering if any managed services exist to host audio files.<p>Soundcloud could be ok, but the limits on number of files are kind of a bummer.<p>My initial release is going to be a very small audience, and the files will be self curated rather than machine curated, so I'm also trying to avoid AWS.<p>Does HN have any suggestions for a service like this?
======
roopeshv
<https://soundcloud.com/> I guess. I haven't used it, but I come across some
of my friends posting their recordings on twitter.

~~~
sroerick
Yeah, soundcloud is OK. Unfortunately, their file limits are frustrating and
I'd just as soon launch without their social features.

It's a lot more like flickr than it is imgur.

